# New AFX Tomy Race set



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I found this new set at Hobbytown USA today, at least i think it is new. The set is called Muscle car shoot out, Set #21040, the set shows a 71 Camaro blue with white stripes, and a 69 Mustang red with black stripes. The sticker price was 169.99. I took a pic but I am unable to pull it off my dumb Phone, yes and old flip phone. when or if I can get it off I will post a pic


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

try this


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

The set is out there for sale in at least one place. There are also the cars only for sale, as a pair for close to the price of the set.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

That is it
Thanks


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

The picture oneredz posted is not quite accurate. It was the mock up Steve told us about. The retail version is similar, but has some differences (such as no duplicate track layout and some of the car details are slightly changed). Overall it looks like a good set though. I am trying to get photos to add to the museum web site.

Charlie
http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

70 Camaro RS/SS---1.7 chassis
70 Mustang Mach 1---1.7 chassis

It's new


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

MSwaterlogged said:


> The picture oneredz posted is not quite accurate. It was the mock up Steve told us about. The retail version is similar, but has some differences (such as no duplicate track layout and some of the car details are slightly changed). Overall it looks like a good set though. I am trying to get photos to add to the museum web site.
> 
> Charlie
> http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum



Yes that's right, that pic was of the mockup with the, ahem, same track design on it twice.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

The cars from the set are already on eBay.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vansmack2 said:


> The cars from the set are already on eBay.


,and they are not cheap.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

That ebay vendor seems to buy cars/sets and break them apart. She sells lots of bodies ( I have bought one or two) and likes to put MG or MG+ chassis under older bodies. Sometimes her descriptions are a bit misleading, but ...


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I really like these cars. Does anyone know if Tomy has plans to make them in other colors, like they did with the '69 cars?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

If it was a bet ..... I'd bet oh heck yes.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Should we be still calling these Tomy sets? I thought that Tomy was more or less out of the picture. The cars are marked both Tomy and AFX, is Tomy mentioned on the box?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am under the impression that Race Masters own the rights to the AFX branding now.
really don't know if they obtained the TOMY rights as well?


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Racemasters is the US distributer for TOMY. TOMY actually owns (?) the rights, Racemasters I think owns the AFX name. RM also does most of the design and legwork to get the cars out. The sad part is TOMY stills runs the show and can shut down things if they want. I am sure it is a lot more convoluted than that, Steve at RM would have to explain it.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Rich Dumas said:


> Should we be still calling these Tomy sets? I thought that Tomy was more or less out of the picture. The cars are marked both Tomy and AFX, is Tomy mentioned on the box?


Tomy does not appear on the front of the box anymore. On the side of the box it says that Tomy is the manufacturer and Racemasters is the distributor for North America.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

No Tomy on the front of the 69 ShootOut set, and that came out 2013?


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

RjAFX said:


> No Tomy on the front of the 69 ShootOut set, and that came out 2013?


Starting with the Mega G sets, AFX is the only brand name on the front of the box. Earlier sets had AFX, Tomy, and Racemaster on the front.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Kinda confusing with all those names on the front of a box.......only name needed is AFX.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I'll trade a pair of 69's for a pair of 70's cars from the sets.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I no longer need the MuscleCarShootOut cars, but I still may be willing to trade a set of 69's for a set of 70's.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

RjAFX said:


> Kinda confusing with all those names on the front of a box.......only name needed is AFX.


AFX used to be a kind of Aurora chassis (Aurora Factory Experimental). Now Tomy has morphed it into a brand name. It is confusing to me that a Tomy G-Plus car can be an AFX G-Plus. Can you imagine if Auto World called all of their cars Thunderjet?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

A year after A/FX chassis came out that's the term we all used. We could only buy A/FX cars, so we called everything AURORA made AFX because it was. AFX was a brand to Aurora. I'm thankful TOMY came along to rescue the AURORA and AFX brand. I'm also thankful RaceMaters came along when they were needed. If I win 8 million dollars tomorrow I'll send RaceMasters and the party they were once aligned with a few hundred thousand just to say thank you for continuing the AFX brand as one of the best ever.

I didn't know TOMY made a G+ car. I know they made a Super G-Plus car.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I don't see AFX as a brand for Aurora. It is a chassis type.

You are right Tomy didn't make a G+. I should have said that is confusing that a Tomy Super G+ car can be called an AFX Super G+ car. In Aurora AFX and Super G+ are 2 different cars.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes they are and I'm still happy TOMY came in when they did, and I'm still happy Racemasters came in when they did, and I'm still happy they use AFX, and I still like all AFX cars no matter what chassis is under them.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I looked back at some of the Aurora sets that had G+ cars. They still had AFX on the box. So it looks like Tomy has just continued the practice.

I like the Tomy/AFX cars too. Have you seen the new Stocker Challenge set cars? The box says that it takes 4 days to decorate each car.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Have not not because I have target fixation trying to round up the last of the RT/SRT/SG+ cars I need.....

Well except the 70 Camaro and Mustang.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

everyone has their preferences ....
mine ....
AFX is a pancake chassis that came after the t-jet and improvements to the t-jet called wild ones and tuffones.
Tomy is a brand that makes inline cars with older references in their names.
Model Motoring was originally an Aurora name for their slot car chassis and bodies and was bought by a fellow named Harrison who release many bodies and tried to emulate the t-jet chassis.
Johhny Lightning (later became Auto World) had Thunderjet chassis and bodies that were similar to Aurora Thunderjet products.

this leads me to believe that so many manufacturers were awed by the popularity of Aurora products that it was worth emulating their vernacular in order to gain quick attention.

I'm not even going to get into "non-mag AFX" because MagnaTraction was developed after AFX and the name differences are as Aurora intended it. 

the roles of the initial inline Aurora chassis in response to the TYCO challenges is also emulated by more modern manufacturers for obvious reasons.

no one expects every one to be knowledgeable about these circumstances and I am certainly not the fount.

but this IS what I know and my preferences as to names to the products I understand.

as I said, everyone has their own understandings and preferences and that is as it should be.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

And my preference is all AFX with a SuperG-Plus chassis under it, if I'm racing.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Stop wait ..... Who, what, when, where Harrison? I've heard that name brought up in the past.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

My understanding of AFX is that it is Aurora Factory Experimentals, which covered all Aurora chassis once the came out with that name/brand. TOMY bought the rights to the name/brand, and built upon the Aurora chassis. Since the Super G+ was an improvement on the Aurora G-Plus it was an appropriate extension of the name. By that time A/FX had morphed into a brand. Aurora may be long out of the picture, but using A/FX is a great tribute to this standard bearing company. GO AFX!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vansmack2 said:


> My understanding of AFX is that it is Aurora Factory Experimentals, which covered all Aurora chassis once the came out with that name/brand. TOMY bought the rights to the name/brand, and built upon the Aurora chassis. Since the Super G+ was an improvement on the Aurora G-Plus it was an appropriate extension of the name. By that time A/FX had morphed into a brand. Aurora may be long out of the picture, but using A/FX is a great tribute to this standard bearing company. GO AFX!


Well said Dave.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Just to cause a little more confusion... Aurora during the AF/X days also sold a chassis that was called a Super G+. They may have only been sold in Europe at the time. They were much like the regular G-Plus chassis, but they had stronger magnets and the rear axle was able to pop out for easy gear changes. A lot of them came with orange magnets and gears.

There was also the Super Magna Traction chassis that was a cost reduced inline motor chassis that morphed into several other chassis' in later years.

Tom


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Nothing added, they have been there the whole time......


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> Stop wait ..... Who, what, when, where Harrison? I've heard that name brought up in the past.


I just bought some stuff from him. All around great guy to buy stuff from, both from the Model Motoring website, and on fleapay. Most (but not all) of the stuff i have seen from him is tjet related.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

swamibob said:


> Just to cause a little more confusion... Aurora during the AF/X days also sold a chassis that was called a Super G+. They may have only been sold in Europe at the time. They were much like the regular G-Plus chassis, but they had stronger magnets and the rear axle was able to pop out for easy gear changes. A lot of them came with orange magnets and gears.
> 
> There was also the Super Magna Traction chassis that was a cost reduced inline motor chassis that morphed into several other chassis' in later years.
> 
> Tom


All things that I am well aware of. I wonder why Aurora did not go to a removable rear axle much sooner.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

My set is in route $149.99 shipped. Will post pictures, pictures, and more pictures when it gets here. 

Got the set from PowerHobby 1-845-368-3722. They sent me an email that said to call. Everyone that offers $150. 00 on the phone will get it shipped for that price.....Tell em RjKeenan aka RjAFX sent ya. They'll go who in Helsinki is Rj.....


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

blue55conv said:


> I looked back at some of the Aurora sets that had G+ cars. They still had AFX on the box. So it looks like Tomy has just continued the practice.
> 
> I like the Tomy/AFX cars too. Have you seen the new Stocker Challenge set cars? The box says that it takes 4 days to decorate each car.


That is correct, it is amazing how much hand work is done on these cars, especially painting them. Talked with Steve Russell at the F-1 race in Austin and after hearing how much work goes into these cars, it is amazing. They start with a hand carved mold 4 x final size, then it gets laser scanned to create a CAD file then they can start on the injection molding work. A lot more effort than I ever thought.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

All the little perfect looking separately made and attached parts. The paint colors for the tail lights etc......The RaceMasters stuff is above and beyond any before them.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*New race set*



RjAFX said:


> My set is in route $149.99 shipped. Will post pictures, picture, and more pictures when it gets here.
> 
> Got the set from PowerHobby 1-845-368-3722. They sent me an email that said to call. Everyone that offers $150. 00 on the phone will get it shipped for that price.....Tell em RjAFX sent ya. They'll go who in Helsinki is Rj.....


$10 says the the wheels are painted with the grand kids paint within 2 weeks!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

No they have chrome wheels....Might spray with a transparent color so they look anodized blue or something....


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

To the Tomy/AFX debate.What is the t word stamped on the side of the chassis.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Ahhhhhh the real deal.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

RiderZ said:


> To the Tomy/AFX debate.What is the t word stamped on the side of the chassis.


twitter?

Sorry had to say it.......TOMY the manufacturer name is on the side. From what I know they are the manufacturer. Racemasters does the leg work and owns the AFX brand name. At least something like that. HowWhoEver ... I hope the new sets, and cars make RaceMasters a lot of money.

UPS is scheduled to drop my set off today. That should be around, or near 4:00 pm. Get ready for pictures.......lol.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

UPS tracking shows in transit. UPS tracking shows delivery 11- 4 ......Do they mean next year cause it didn't show up yesterday, it didn't show up today.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Make sure it did not end up next door. I fight that all the time. Our address is 113A and stuff ends up at 113. Two different houses, but some drivers don't pay attention. Hope nobody ran off with it.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Last week i had a delivery by USPS go out on the wrong truck. I got an undeliverable message and had to call my local PO to head them off from sending it back.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Called PowerHobby ... They are going to see if they can find it. If not they'll send another, problem with that is they are now out of stock so I'll have to wait till they get more, or a refund.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

PS: I forgot ..... they also said they could give me the Super International race set for the same price. So if anyone wants to trade that for a Muscle Car Shoot Out and pay the shipping I'll have them send it out.....I can have them send it right you I would guess. Heck buy it from me for $169.99 via pay pal and I'll have them ship it to you.


$169.99 because that's most likely what I'm now going to have to pay for the MuscleCarShootOut from another vender.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello RJ;

A friend of mine tells me he has one and I can purchase it from him. I would trade for the Super International set if that works for you. 

Tom


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

swamibob said:


> Hello RJ;
> 
> A friend of mine tells me he has one and I can purchase it from him. I would trade for the Super International set if that works for you.
> 
> Tom



The new MuscleCarShootOut with the 1970 Blue RS/SS Camaro, and Red Mach1 Mustang set in 100% MINT new perfect condition. If so I'll call them tomorrow and have it shipped to you.....

PS: The box has to be 100% MINT new condition also. I do not want a box the flaps have been tore up when opened. I always use a hair dryer to heat the glue and open the flaps with no damage.

If it's up to snuff text me your full name and address for shipping.

1-480-250-2370


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Rj. PM sent!

Tom


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

swamibob said:


> Hey Rj. PM sent!
> 
> Tom



Gett'n closer Tom


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Several of those sets to be had on eBay.Buy it now option!
I never rely on just one vendor.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

RiderZ said:


> Several of those sets to be had on eBay.Buy it now option!
> I never rely on just one vendor.


This vendor sells on ebay, and brick & mortar. They sold to me for $149.99 a $20 dollar discount. The problem is UPS lost the package. It went from shipped to in transit and went missing from there. PowerHobby is now sold out. I got an email from them yesterday offering the Super International at the same price, or the MuscleCarShootOut with HUGE discount if I wait till they get more in a couple weeks. It is the second time they offered the SuperInternational set to me seeing UPS lost my set. The offer on the ShootOut set is to HUGE to turn down. I excepted there offer, and will wait till they get more.

I sent Tom aka swamibob a PM letting him know what's up.


----------

